# Auswahl der richtigen SPS von Beckhoff für Gebäudeautomatisierung



## Darkghost (7 September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wir planen für die Gebäudeautomatisierung eine SPS von Beckhoff einzusetzen.


  Folgende Schnittstellen sollte die SPS/ Gebäudeautomatisierung im Endausbau zur Verfügung stellen:

  - Modbus TCP/ RTU

  - URAT

  - RS232
  - USB

  - Ethernet

  Welches CPU-Grundmodul mit welchen Optionsschnittstellen würden Sie empfehlen?

  An die IPC würden wir gern EtherCAT Klemmen und evtl. Busklemmen  anschließen.


  U.a. würden wir gern folgende Klemmentypen im späteren Aufbau anschließen wollen:
  - KNX
  - SMI
  - DALI
- DMX

    - EnOcean
 - 12V digital Eingang
  - 12V digital Ausgang
 - 24V digital Eingang
  - 24V digital Ausgang
  - 230V digital Eingang

  - 230V digital Ausgang
  - Schrittmotorsteuerung (EL7031)

  Bin gespannt auf Eure Rückmeldung. 
Mir wurde mal die CX9020 empfohlen aber welche Optionsschnittstellen bzw. Ausstattung (OS/ TwinCat) sollte die SPS dann haben?



  Mit freundlichen Grüßen
  Stefan Borghoff


----------



## MasterOhh (7 September 2016)

Wenn keine aufwendige Visualisierung auf der SPS laufen soll, ist die CX9020 eigentlich schon eine gute Wahl. Für die Gebäudeautomation braucht es ja auch nicht soviel Rechenleistung (womit ich nicht sagen will, dass die CX9020 langsam ist). Sämtliche Schnittstellen sind als Klemmenbaugruppen von Beckhoff erhältlich. Wobei es aber viele nur als K-Bus Variante gibt. E-Bus / EtherCAT ist halt wenig verbreitet in der Gebäudetechnik (braucht da auch keinen Bus mit extrem harter Echtzeit). Du kannst aber beide beide Bus-Systeme (E-Bus und K-Bus) gleichzeitig verwenden.


----------



## Darkghost (8 September 2016)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Wenn keine aufwendige Visualisierung auf der SPS laufen soll, ist die CX9020 eigentlich schon eine gute Wahl.



Könntest Du das etwas konkretisieren, was Du mit "aufwendige Visualisierung" meinst?

Was wäre denn hier die richtige Wahl?
*Bestellangaben* 
kein Betriebs- systemWindows Embedded Compact 7kein TwinCATTwinCAT-
2-
PLC-
RuntimeTwinCAT-
2-
NC-
PTP-
RuntimeTwinCAT-
3-
Runtime (XAR)CX9020-0100x–x–––CX9020-0110–xx–––CX9020-0111–x–x––CX9020-0112–x––x–CX9020-0115–x–––x

und bei den
*Optionsschnittstellen* 
CX9020-N020Audio-Schnittstelle, 3 x 3,5-mm-Klinkenstecker, Line-In, Mic-In, Line-OutCX9020-N030RS232-Schnittstelle, D-Sub-Stecker, 9-poligCX9020-N031RS485-Schnittstelle, D-Sub-Buchse, 9-polig, Konfiguration als Endpunkt, ohne Echo, Terminierung onCX9020-N031-0001RS485-Schnittstelle, D-Sub-Buchse, 9-polig, Konfiguration als Endpunkt, mit Echo, Terminierung onCX9020-N031-0002RS485-Schnittstelle, D-Sub-Buchse, 9-polig, Konfiguration als Drop-Point, ohne Echo, Terminierung offCX9020-N031-0003RS485-Schnittstelle, D-Sub-Buchse, 9-polig, Konfiguration als Drop-Point, mit Echo, Terminierung offCX9020-N031-0004RS422-Schnittstelle, D-Sub-Buchse, 9-polig, Konfiguration als Vollduplex-Endpunkt, Terminierung onCX9020-B110EtherCAT-Slave-Schnittstelle, EtherCAT IN und OUT (2 x RJ45)CX9020-B950                     

EtherNet/IP-Slave-Schnittstelle, Ethernet (2 x RJ45-Switch)


----------



## weißnix_ (13 September 2016)

Aufgrund Deiner angerissenen Beschreibung könnte man dazu tendieren, RS232 als Option zu includieren.
In der Gebäudeautomation würde ich jetzt auch keine NC-Achsen vermuten. Ergo:

cx9020-0111 oder -0115 mit cx9020-n030
Wie tc3 auf dem Teil läuft, weiß ich nicht, aber TC2 rennt recht flott.

Eine Visualisierung würde ich nicht auf dem CX rechnen lassen. Ich habe mich dafür mit den Weintek-HMI's angefreundet, die von Wachendorff vertrieben werden. Die kosten nur wenig mehr als die Visu-Lizenz bei Beckhoff.
E-Bus und K-Bus gleichzeitig erfordern zur Trennung und Umsetzung einen Buskoppler.


----------



## Fuchs787 (15 September 2016)

Hallo, 

falls du vor hast ein Wohnhaus zu automatisieren würde ich dir von Ethercat als Bussystem abraten. Ethercat ist ein super Bussystem und extrem schnell, was in der Gebäudeautomatisierung aber nicht dringen benötigt wird. Ethercat hat aber pro Klemme die du verwendest die 10 fache Verlustleistung einer K-Bus Klemme, was deinen Stromverbrauch extrem in die Höhe schnellen lässt.


----------



## Darkghost (15 September 2016)

Hallo,

ja möchte damit eine Gebäudeautomatisierung realisieren.  Ich hatte mal nach gebrauchten Klemmen geschaut und festgestellt, dass  die Ethercat häufiger gebraucht gibt als die k-Bus Klemmen. Das ist  eigentlich der Hauptgrund warum ich diese einsetzen möchte.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Darkghost (30 September 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> In der Gebäudeautomation würde ich jetzt auch keine NC-Achsen vermuten.



Was ich gern machen möchte ist über KL2531 Klemmen mehrere Schrittmotoren steuern. Brauch ich dafür die NC Option?


----------

